# Small mix of seabirds



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 9, 2017)

1. Razorbill



Razorbill well lit by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

2. Northern Fulmar



Fulmar eye contact by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

3. Juvenile Northern Gannet



Juvenile Gannet by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 9, 2017)

Very cool. First one is really neat.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 9, 2017)

Awesome shots my favorite shot is the razorbill.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 9, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Awesome shots my favorite shot is the razorbill.


Thanks,

The Razorbill shot was taken using my Tamron 150-600mm back in May.


----------



## baturn (Nov 9, 2017)

Great set!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 9, 2017)

baturn said:


> Great set!


Thanks!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 9, 2017)

All are nice. Is there a great difference in a 500mm telephoto and a 600mm telephoto?


----------



## weepete (Nov 10, 2017)

nice set mark!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 10, 2017)

weepete said:


> nice set mark!


Cheers!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 10, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> All are nice. Is there a great difference in a 500mm telephoto and a 600mm telephoto?



Thanks, 

the price! hehe

On the Tamron 150-600, 500mm is sharp, but 600 is a bit soft (hand held at least), you still get a good quality image though.  On a crop body 600 is effectively 900, which is crazy close and allows you to be further from the subject.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 10, 2017)

birdbonkers84 said:


> [...On a crop body 600 is effectively 900, which is crazy close and allows you to be further from the subject.


Ehhh...  this is a common misconception.  With respect to to the focal length or "crop" factor issue, on a 1.5 crop-frame camera, while a 600mm lens will give a field-of-view equivalent to that of a 900mm lens, there is no extra magnification.   All that happens is the field of view is reduced and because of the crop factor an illusion is created which makes it appear as though you are closer, but if you do a comparison of subject size, assuming all factors are constant, between a full-frame and a crop frame camera, the subject will be the same size in both.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 10, 2017)

tirediron said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> > [...On a crop body 600 is effectively 900, which is crazy close and allows you to be further from the subject.
> ...



I can see how that implies that cos of the crop factor you can stand further away... but that's now what I meant.  When I was referring to standing further away that was with regards to the question by Dean_Gretsch, but thanks for taking the time to clear that up.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 10, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 10, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set.


Thanks!


----------



## Havana (Nov 11, 2017)

Superb set Mark.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 11, 2017)

Havana said:


> Superb set Mark.


Cheers!


----------



## HavToNo (Nov 11, 2017)

Awesome shots. The first one is definitely not common around here.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 12, 2017)

HavToNo said:


> Awesome shots. The first one is definitely not common around here.


Thanks,

Ignore the common part, that was a miss-type


----------



## crimbfighter (Nov 14, 2017)

tirediron said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> > [...On a crop body 600 is effectively 900, which is crazy close and allows you to be further from the subject.
> ...


While you are correct, I think something commonly overlooked with this is that by using a crop camera, you do typically get much higher pixel density covering that same subject over full frame, so as long as the lens I sharp enough to resolve it, crop frame cameras support cropping in further due to the pixel density.


----------



## crimbfighter (Nov 14, 2017)

Great set! I like #2 the best due to the context the hillside gives.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 14, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Great set! I like #2 the best due to the context the hillside gives.


Thanks!


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 14, 2017)

I like the Razorbill.  Just has that look to him.  "You got your shot, now scram".   hahaha


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 14, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> I like the Razorbill.  Just has that look to him.  "You got your shot, now scram".   hahaha


Probably something like that


----------

